# Erste Ziffer einer Zahl "herausfischen"



## DerEineDa (15. Okt 2018)

Aufgabe lautet:
Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das die Ziffern einer eingegebenen positiven Zahl in aufsteigender Reihenfolge sortiert und diese ausgibt. 0en fallen weg. Sie dürfen dabei keine Arrays oder Rekursion benutzen!

Ich würde euch sehr gerne meinen ersten Ansatz präsentieren, aber ich hab keinen. Ich weiß nicht wie man Werte "zwischenspeichern" soll. Zumindest nicht, wenn ich die Zahlen einfach mit Modulo 10 "herausfische". Damit bekomme ich nämlich nur die letzte Ziffer einer Zahl raus. Oder habt ihr noch einen anderen Lösungsansatz um an die erste Ziffer eines Wertes zu kommen?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## DerEineDa (15. Okt 2018)

Dieser Beitrag kann gelöscht werden, die Aufgabe war hier schon https://www.java-forum.org/thema/ziffern-einer-zahl-in-reihenfolge-sortieren.102692/


----------

